# Glenfiddich Hunting Lodge, nr. Dufftown, June 2009



## lost (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks to Alir147 for the original heads-up. I couldn't find out much about Glenfiddich Lodge other than it was originally built in 1790 and possibly closed for business in the early 1980s. A couple of the rooms are still clearly in sporadic use by shooting parties.
Compared to other hunting/shooting lodges, particularly those built in the late 1800s and early 1900s, it looks very compact, but once you get inside it's a real warren and there's quite a lot to the place.










A row of beeches runs along the drive. If they were planted in 1790 they must have been seriously stunted by the wild location!










Enormous Electrolux fridge. A lot of the remaining furniture had lot numbers on.





1982 phonebook, it's nice that they put some effort into the cover with a drawing of Aberdeen harbour





Old fuseboard?





Squares of tartan carpet welcome you into your room for the night. The rooms are pretty basic, though most are en-suite










The side corridors are pretty cramped





Inside a locked cage, 2 rabbits










I could have stayed the night here. Matches, an open fire, and logs stacked up by the door. This is one of the rooms still in sporadic use.





Any idea what this is? It looks like a safe door, but opens to something that looks like a door handle attached to a wire





Another 'in sporadic use' bit





Soviet Zetor tractor in one of the sheds. We have an identical but much more wrecked one at work, allegedly it can be started with a 6 inch nail, but I didn't need to bother as this one had its key in the ignition.
It had juice in the battery and the fuel tank - I should have driven it back down the few miles to the car, but it might have been harder work than walking with its non-syncromesh gearbox and back-breaking ride





One of the several outbuildings. Cute!





Minimax in one of the seriously stripped out cottages





'After the Glenfiddich diet I lost an incredible half my body weight'


----------



## zimbob (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice 

Looks a grand spot, and grand weather too 

Not too sure about the 'Glenfiddich Diet'


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 14, 2009)

lost said:


> Old fuseboard?



Judging by the coils, it's something electromechanical - looks like it may have been a porter/servant call system where you press a button in the room, the bell rings and a light illuminates to show which room was summoning help.

The safe door thing I'd guess could be a secured electrical master switch, but I'm a bit puzzled by the metal construction if it's directly connected to mains!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice pics there mate, I love Hunting Lodges. By the way the Zetor is Czechoslavakian! Sorry to sound perdantic!


----------



## lost (Jun 14, 2009)

Oops! I thought Czechoslovakia was part of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

lost said:


> Oops! I thought Czechoslovakia was part of the Soviet Union.



Not that it really matters at all anyway!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 14, 2009)

Stunning explore! Absolutely love the outbuilding!


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 14, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> Judging by the coils, it's something electromechanical - looks like it may have been a porter/servant call system where you press a button in the room, the bell rings and a light illuminates to show which room was summoning help.



That's exactly what it is. Except, summoning a wee snifter or plate of sandwiches would have been more like it.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice shots, especially the first one. Some of the shots look a bit wangly, you still using the same camera?


----------



## RichardB (Jun 14, 2009)

I had one like this in my bedroom.


----------



## melvinbmx (Jun 14, 2009)

Great shots as always Lost, shaved your head eh?


----------



## wolfism (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice - good to see some new sites "in the wilds". Like the 1980's phonebook – I can (almost) remember those, the drawings were fantastic. Suspect you'd need a can of Aerostart and a following wind to get the Zetor started.


----------



## Gorecki (Jun 15, 2009)

How exciting!!! 
Looks so quaint


----------



## channonwindmill (Jun 15, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I had one like this in my bedroom.



Me too! My dad worked for Esso at Fawley when I was small. Happy days


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 15, 2009)

When did Esso stop using tigers un their ads, I remember them using Survivor's Eye Of The Tiger in an ad at the end of the 1980s, & might have still been used into the 1990s.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2009)

Love this! Lots of interesting things...especially like the curved, sloping corridor ceiling and the cupboard with the handle inside.
Cheers, Lost. Neat.


----------



## simaving (Jun 18, 2009)

*hunting lodge*

Wow,what a place to visit at night after watching 'the shining'


----------



## RichardB (Jun 18, 2009)

I was going to have a look while I was working in the area yesterday but it was pissing rain and I was covered in pasteurised shit so I decided it was best to go straight home.


----------



## Castledown (Jun 18, 2009)

Good post lost, I find these sorts of hunting lodges quite intruiging. It's strange to think it's still occasionally in use despite being derelict, nice photos


----------



## night crawler (Jun 19, 2009)

What a great explore though I feel sorry for the rabbit's left in the cage.


----------



## VforVendetta (Jun 19, 2009)

Fany a Drink?


----------

